# Consultancy in Pakistan



## Inayat Ullah Arain (7 mo ago)

Hi there! My name is Inayat Ullah Arain, i live in karachi pakistan. I provide consultancy to expat Pakistanis regarding property, banking, legal matters, resolve queries, and get verious tasks done through my contacts.

Pakistab expacts needing services mentioned above or need any kind of support, may feel free to contact me.

Contact me at:
Whatsapp: 923018118268
Email: [email protected]


----------

